# Cherry Accent



## Chuck Key (Aug 15, 2006)

This pen has a few issues but I am going to show it anyway   The design included a recessed clip which has not been included at this point.

The pen:








Pen and cap (Closed)








Pen and Cap (Open)








Chuckie


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 15, 2006)

Your right Chuckie, the pen does have issues []
But the cap is the BOMB !! []  Excellent [:0]


----------



## thewishman (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks cool![8D] Very nice!

Chris


----------



## kkwall (Aug 15, 2006)

Very impressive.....cooooooooooool ![8D]


----------



## vick (Aug 15, 2006)

I think that is some outstanding work!


----------



## bjackman (Aug 15, 2006)

Chuckie,
I like it a lot!! Well executed concept!
Anyone see the $100k version on the cover of PWI? [:0]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice, looks like way too much work.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 16, 2006)

Great work, I love the twisted cap!![:0][]


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 16, 2006)

Super looking pen!  Very Cool![8D]


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent!  Very inventive.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

Chuckie, I like the look of the cap. The twists are well executed to match the Cherry inlay/segments/veneer. The other issues excluded, I'm not sure I like the way the cap appears to swallow the pen body. It just looks out of balance to me. It might look less obtrusive if it were only about half the total capped length. Just my perceptions.[^]


----------



## johncrane (Aug 17, 2006)

Chuckie great job mate!I think your are on to somethink here that is uniqe' keep em coming l realy like seeing somethink differrent [][8D]


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, I appreciate all the encouraging comments!

I have to agree with Billy that the style is a bit non traditional when compared to the look most pen kits.  Part of the inspiriation was the closed Kaweco pen lines.  Have even thought about having the cap enclose even more of the lower barrel in sort of a self contained turtle shell type cap/pen case combo.  Bill J mentioned the other inspiration based on the cover photo of the September issue of PWI without all the gems of course.

Thanks again everyone.
Chuckie


----------



## Dario (Aug 17, 2006)

The cap sure opens a lot of design opportunities for you.  Excellent job!

The pen is also very nice...but they don't look as great together.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 18, 2006)

I think that the cap looks good, and so does the body. But when you put them together:[V] it looks not so good. That is my professional opinion.


----------

